# Choral Workshop 2016 in Italy



## MRF Music Festivals

*Choral Workshop 11-16 October 2016 in Italy

Carl Orff - Carmina Burana

Who is the International Oratorio Choir?*
The International Oratorio Choir (artistic director Peter Laskowski) is a project choir, with which you may again perform the oratorios you know in an international lineup.

*Who can take part in the project?*
-groups of at least 10 persons
*
What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
-own choral scores (published by Schott) of Carmina Burana (Carl Orff)
-some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
-commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

*Which piece will be worked on together?*
The Carmina Burana by Carl Orff has been filling concert halls for decades. His tunes and rhythms are part of the very fabric of classical music. In 1934 Orff discovered the Carmina Burana from the 12th century, printed in 1847. This manuscript contains a wide variety of forms of secular music. Coming across these texts fascinated Orff so much that he sketched the first chorus "O Fortuna" that very day. The wheel of fortune is the major symbol that runs through the entire work. Orff addresses the circles of fortune and misfortune and of rise and fall in the world, with recurring themes in a major choral movement that opens and closes the work. The premier of Carmina Burana in 1937 secured Carl Orff's global fame. Nowadays the composition is one of the most frequently staged works ever in the history of music. It still holds true that if Carmina Burana is on the repertoire, there are going to be queues.
*
Where will the rehearsals be held?*
On Lake Garda the International Oratorio Choir will be using the rehearsal rooms.
The lake presents a wonderful spectacle of natural luminescence and colours for an unforgettable musical event.
*
Where and when the concert will take place?*
The concert will be held in Riva del Garda (Italy) on 15 October 2016 as part of the 10th Lago di Garda Music Festival.

https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-carmina-burana/


----------

